# Does anywhere offer GCSE English Language in Ireland



## Cligereen (10 Oct 2008)

Looking for a bit of help here. 

My son needs GCSE English Language (or equivalent) for his chosen career in UK. He failed English in his Junior Cert due to not having read the instructions and not having answered enough questions, otherwise he is strong at English.

He was due to sit the Leaving Cert in May next year but is now leaving school instead. He has some learning difficulties and has already achieved far more than we thought he would and the pressure is causing him psychological difficulties now. 

So, as all he needs is the English GCSE, we were hoping there was somewhere in Ireland that he could sit this exam next year, then he would be sorted. Does anybody know if it's possible to sit this exam in Ireland or where it is provided?

Many thanks.


----------



## shesells (10 Oct 2008)

Newry is only a short drive from Dundalk, if you can't find it south of the border then it's not a huge trek to go up there.


----------



## Cligereen (10 Oct 2008)

Thanks Shesells,

Sure, we could head to Newry (but we are not in Dundalk). If all he has to do is sit the exam, then that's fine. It would be a problem if he has to attend regularly for coursework etc as it would be an 8 hour round trip.

Somewhere local would be ideal but we'll head North as you suggest if we have to.


----------



## sandrat (12 Oct 2008)

can he not do junior cert english again? would that be considered equivalent? either that or just do the leaving cert english exam


----------



## mimmi (12 Oct 2008)

The National Extension College is a very reputable UK distance learning organisation, that offer GCSEs

http://www.nec.ac.uk/colleges/category-browse?category_id=3780


----------



## Cligereen (13 Oct 2008)

Thanks Mimmi, we'll look into that. If that doesn't work out, we'll go with Sandrat's suggestion, if we can pursuade him to set foot in school again!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## briancbyrne (13 Oct 2008)

your sons school should be able to apply for him to sit the exam, even if he is to do it externally.
I know I did a GCSE in computer studies through my school in my transition year in the south.

brian


----------



## Cligereen (14 Oct 2008)

Thanks for that Brian. I was told that by somebody I rang as well. I will ask at the school to see if they can accommodate.


----------



## cibby (25 Oct 2008)

Where exactly ARE you based? Could he get a local individual grind to re-sit either Junior Cert English again, or GCSE- or even Pass-level Leaving Cert English (since he is so close to having completed the course)?

Remember you probably have to sign up in November to sit any of them... Check out with local sec school exam secretary. (all schools have someone assigned the job of entering kids for exams....) 

If he has learning issues (certified: ie, official, with a record of past difficulties)  he can get "Special Accommodations" -where he can be assigned a reader, or answer on tape, or get extra time--(or so its used to be)
Again a Learning Support teacher in any local sec level school should know all this stuff. You can always pay for a private consultation with one, if you are shy about going back to his former teachers....Good Luck to you and him!


----------



## Cligereen (26 Oct 2008)

Thanks Cibby,

He is getting grinds privately at home but absolutely refuses to return to school. Years of extreme struggle for him just to get a low average has finally broken him. We feel so sorry for him and just need to support him as best we can. He is also seeing a psychotherapist to help with self-esteem issues etc. We have been in close contact with the school, who, it has to be said, have been very helpful and understanding, but ultimately could not help.

We are in the Midlands (of Ireland) but the career he wishes to pursue is in UK. For that career he needs 5 GCSEs or equivalent and we thought until 3 days ago that Junior cert was equivalent to GCSEs. Unfortunately we have now found out that Leaving Cert Hons grade D or above, or Ordinary level grade C or above is what is required. He doesn't have that. It is heart-breaking.

He is now getting grinds in both Maths and English to sit Ordinary level leaving cert independently. He can do three more next year if he is able as there is no requirement for the 5 subjects to be attained at one sitting. So, that's where we are at the moment. Thanks for everybody's input.


----------



## cibby (30 Oct 2008)

Only saw your reply now -- I think you are doing the right thing in helping him sit 2 pass subjects this year, his self-esteem will rise when he passes them. Then that will give him hope for the following year. Yeah- I thought GCSEs were leaving cert equivalent. I know some private schools such as the French school in south Dublin did GCSEs (used to), but that wont help as you're in midlands. ANY little job would raise his spirits and self-esteem-- even a Sat job til Christmas would help-- any hopes of that?
Hope the psychotherapist helps too, and career guidance person in his school. He is registered for the whole year- so they should help.....
Best of Luck!


----------

